# Izabel Goulart - im Bikini / Salinas Rio Fashion Week / Rio, 5.6.2009 (14x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (15 Juni 2009)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Izabel Goulart*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Q (16 Juni 2009)

... war es nicht uns Heidi, die mal gesagt hat:
Wer eine Bikini-Figur hat, der braucht keinen... ?

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Tokko (17 Juni 2009)

:thx: für die Runway Pics.


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2009)

:thx: dir für die Schönheit


----------



## Buterfly (8 Nov. 2009)

An die könnte ich mich gewöhnen, Dankeschön Tobi


----------



## xxsurfer (11 Nov. 2009)

Mmmh....die Dame sieht aber extrem geschmeidig aus.....

Danke,tolle Bilder.


----------



## power72 (3 Nov. 2011)

Danke


----------



## koftus89 (2 Okt. 2012)

danke für die super post.


----------



## simonweber (5 Okt. 2012)

einfach ein traumkoerper!


----------



## Wender (18 Okt. 2012)

Miss Booty!


----------

